# Please help me get this Roland Camm1 960 cutter going with Dr. Stitka software



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I just bought an older Roland Camm1 960 cutter from a lady along with a Mighty Press heat press. I have downloaded the driver from the Roland website to be able to use this with my Windows XP computer since the cutter came out with Windows 95. I downloaded the Dr. Stika Plus program to use with it also. I have the cutter connected to the computer using a parellel cable with a usb on the other end. I can get the cutter to do a test cut , which it states it does not need a computer to do this. It does that perfectly, but when I try to send a name to it to cut, the material will roll in and out 2 or 3 times but then it stops and won't cut. The knife seems to come down once or twice before it stops but it doesn't cut. Can someone please tell me what might be going on and how I can get this going? Thanks, Vicky


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just because the machine will do a test cut does not mean there are other issues..the test cut is built into the machine and is independent to a computer. You could have 1) a faulty cable 2) a mismatch on the usb to par. port 3) a problem with the motherboard on the cutter 4) you have the cutter connected to wrong port. This is an older cutter..probably 6-7 years old or older...so I would not sink a lot of money into it unless you have a Roland dealer doing the work.

Unfortunately Roland does not offer tech support on machines out of warranty...even the GX24 is a fee based support option when out of warranty


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, I know that the test cut does not need a pc to do it. I am thinking maybe I don't have the settings set right on the driver. I bought a new parallel cable with a usb hook up on the other end. I checked at radio shack and the guy looked it up on the computer and showed me what I needed. It hooks up okay. I just don't know if I have the DIP switches all set right. I called Roland and for a fee they will try to help me. They have been trying to help me via email but it is so frustrating doing it that way. They don't charge for their help through email. I keep hoping that someone that has one of these could share some info. that will help me get it going. Thanks, Vicky


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

By the way, how can I tell which port to connect it to? Thanks, Vicky


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

vickycarol said:


> By the way, how can I tell which port to connect it to? Thanks, Vicky


Are you hooking it up via USB?


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

yes, Rodney, I am hooking it up to the USB port on my laptop. Sorry I took so long to respond to your question. I have been making homemade peanut brittle today for our church to sell. Made 50 patties. Don't want to see any more for a while. lol. Now I wish I could get this cutter going . Would feel like it has been a profitable day. Vicky


----------

